
Let's Reverse Engineer Discord - callmejonas
https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/ensr1y/lets_reverse_engineer_discord/fe5se2c/
======
Thorrez
This is linking to a specific reddit comment, which is downvoted to -12. Why
link to that instead of the original blog post?

[https://medium.com/tenable-techblog/lets-reverse-engineer-
di...](https://medium.com/tenable-techblog/lets-reverse-engineer-
discord-1976773f4626)

